# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  All right you New Englanders.....

## Kurt

All right you New Englanders, who plans on attending the Manchester NH show this coming Saturday? I will be there with the New England Herpetological Society. So feel free to stop by our table and introduce yourselves.

----------


## justin shockey

whats the address

----------


## John Clare

Add this to the calendar Kurt.

----------


## Kurt

> whats the address


http://reptileexpo.com/nefirst.htm

----------

